# Guns and Hoses Spearfishing Club first meeting



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We will be holding the first Guns and Hoses Spearfishing Club meeting on Friday January 23 at 6:00pm at MBT Divers. Anyone who is interested is welcome to attend. We will be electing officers of the club, and explaining the general concept. Mickey can probably fill in more details on that end, but the general idea is that we will keep track of the fish that everyone shoots throughout the year. Each fish will be scored based on weight and at the end of the year the points will be tallied and a trophy awarded. This is going to be a blast. I can't wait to get it started. Hope to see everyone there. If you have any questions you can call MBT Divers at 455-7702.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Look forward to it Rich, Also make sure they spell my name correctly on the trophy this time..... Its Retherford, not Rutherford.......


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be in Norfolk, VA for work that whole week.:banghead:banghead

It sounds like a blast. Let me know the details Rich when you know.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, this is really just an organizational meeting where we will lay out the rules, elect officers, set up procedures, etc. Once the whole thing is set up I'll post all the rules and everything. Jon if you are interestead in being one of the officers let me know and I'll put your name in the hat. 

Clint, its not Retherford, its Adams.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be there. Sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds great but soon we won't be able to shoot any fish if they keep lowering thelimits and shortening the seasons!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i won't be able to attend, but make sure i DON'T get elected into any office position so that no one will be able to say that its rigged when i get the trophy.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Rich,

Thanks for getting the meeting time and date out, I've been swamped at the office. The general idea behind this club is to promote Spearfishing, both freedive and scuba, and to organize a common voice to be heard when trying to protect what is left of our fishery. If we can get people on the same page and try to work together, not only will we have fun, but weimprove the communication between all types of fishermen and women. As such, if we can get all of the people in the area talking, we will be on the right track. I will be able to go into much more detail at the meeting, but rest assured that we will have some more tournaments to compete in. I truly hope that anybody even interested in our sport will attend and we will get this thing kicked off! See ya'll soon!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

this is going to be an absolute blast. You don't have tohave any spearfishing experience to join. In fact this will bea great way to learn the sport from some of the best while enjoying some friendly competition. I can't wait to get this thing started! More importantly, I can't wait to shoot some fish! I'm going through withdrawls.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

As a shameful and Paltry 2 time Guns & Hoses tournament participant, I will try and attend this meeting, since my car wreck and serious neck injuries in September of 07, I have not dove, and as Lane (diverdown) will attest, I was almost a every weekend spear man and I miss it.



Did purchase a new 3mm wetsuit and Lycra for Xmas, along with a couple of Al 80's, nitrox cleaned, so I am really looking to forward to a full season this year.



Skippy


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *spearfisher (1/14/2009)*More importantly, I can't wait to shoot some fish! I'm going through withdrawls.


I am going this Saturday, even if all hell breaks loose. I havn't been out in over 2 months and I am having serious withdrawls. I told my wife that I was going out and she said, "yes, you need to". She said I have been kinda cranky for about a month now. I guess if I don't get my fix every month at least, I start going through some serious withdrawl symptoms.:doh


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Rich, I will be there, do you need me to bring anything?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

you can Fritz a call to clarify, but I don't think anyone would argue if anyone brought some food, drinks, snack, etc. 

I'm bringing beer, any preferences?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to be out of town the 23rd, but I would definitly like to join and play when i'm in town  Any info on how I can get my absentee membership in?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

dang i have to work that night. then again i don't get out that much to shoot but hoping that will change. spearfishing club sounds good.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FenderBender (1/18/2009)*I'm going to be out of town the 23rd, but I would definitly like to join and play when i'm in town  Any info on how I can get my absentee membership in?


This first meeting is really just an organizational meeting. We will decide on rules, elect officers, find ways to argue over minor details...all the usual stuff we do when we hang out and talk about spearfishing. Once we hammer out the details of membership, and everything else we will let you know. This meeting is open to everyone that wants to put in their $.02 on the club. Absentee members will most certainly be allowed. This is an all inclusive club. Anyone can join, the only stipulation is that divers need to be certified and dive safely. No experience is required. Only that everyone realize that this is all for fun (and it's going to be a lot of fun!) with a little competition mixed in.

Martin, I'm nominating you for President since you can't be there to defend yourself.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to work that night but I will join later. I have been VERY short on free time latley and will be for a while while I am in school but any break I get I will be getting wet. So count me in. Sounds cool. Can't wait for the t-shirt!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookin forward to it man!!! I will be there!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

See you guys Friday...anyone who wants to have a blast just show up! Even if you have never shot a speargun but have been curious then this is the opportunity for you! We can all learn from each other, have fun, and help save our resources!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely I'll be making a appearance.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a reminder. This club is for <U>anyone</U> interested in spearfishing, whether you're a seasoned vet or just getting started. You don'thave to be a certified diver to join and it's FREE!

Feel free to bring any refreshements of your chosing - byob.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If I see the cardboard sign out front Jim and Josh....Im gonna be pissed...and I didnt want in your stupipd club anyways....:reallycrying


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in route! I'm definitely bring a beverage of choice. It's been a long day at work! Time to talk about shooting fish!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/23/2009)*If I see the cardboard sign out front Jim and Josh....Im gonna be pissed...and I didnt want in your stupipd club anyways....:reallycrying


The sign is plastic, and reads "No clay permitted per county ordinance A256D". :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you spearfish...or have thought about spearfishing...or want to start or learn to spearfish...and you were not at there tonite....You missed out!!!

BUT DONT WORY, FEBUARY 27TH IS THE NEXT CLUB MEETING...ALL ARE WELCOME!

Look for a post on this, with the rundown...this is gonna be a blast, and a great thing to be a part of! Officers were elected...board of directors...ect. Great job guys.

WhenI am less drinking...another post to follow!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Great turn out last night. Thanks to everybody for coming out. This is going to be a lot of fun. Just a quick run down for everybody that missed the meeting.

1.) We elected officers and a board of directors. (once I have the full list and job descriptions I'll post them)

2.) We started a contact list (if you want to be on the contact list PM me and I'll make sure you get added.)

3.) We discussed tournament ideas.

4.) We scheduled an officers meeting before the next club meeting on the 27th.

5.) We will be setting up by laws, rules, etc. 

6.) We emphasized a need to focus on conservation and responsible fishing. We plan on implementing a network of data collection from fish brought in. We want to do our part to contribute to the science of fishing.

7.) We emphasized a desire for community involvement

8.) We emphasized a need to organize a national recreational spearfishing coalition so that when a common voice is needed one can be provided.

We got a lot accomplished, and I think by the next meeting we will havea clearer picture of what the clubs direction will be. We have several ideas in the works. We discussed having a year long aggregate tournament, several small tournaments, and the annual Guns and Hoses tournament. Bottom line is that there will be a whole lot of fish shooting, smack talking, and friendly competition. I can't wait! See you all at the next meeting:letsdrink


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was teaching while the meeting was going on, but the turnout really impressed me. I'm very happy to see so many people pumped to make a difference and have a great time shooting fish! I am excited to be a part of this organization!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure you guys post up the details. My work schedule will keep me busy and out of town alotfor the next few months. I will participate as much as I can.


----------

